# Independent Visa



## labist (May 25, 2013)

Dear all

I want to know that if a person has Azad visa(independent of free visa) of Green category.And he stays at his house and don't do any job in KSA. Then will he be deported or will be permitted to stay at KSA. And after completing 2 years stay at ksa he gets transfer to the employer in ksa until that time his relatives support him financially. Is it a possibility. Please reply thanks


----------

